# MRV flakey with wireless-N but solid with wireless-G



## crcucb (Nov 8, 2007)

"Playback Failed. No audio/video data packets received from server" when using a wireless N router, but wireless G works great.

About 6 months ago I purchased a second HD DVR (HR23) and installed in my master bedroom. I read a wireless N router is needed for the Multi Room Viewing (MRV) via wireless so I purchased a Cisco Linksys WRT160n V3 and a Cisco-Linksys Dual-Band Wireless-N Gaming and Video Adapter to connect to my HR23 in my Master Bedroom.

My Living room is a HR20 and that is connected to the same router but it's wired.

The MRV Playback worked but it was sometimes flakey. MRV played better when I was in my Master Bedroom with my HR23 and watching content on the HR20. However when in my living room watching my HR20 and content off the HR23 it would be laggy and sometimes hang up (if I hit the skip forward or skip back a few times).

Then my WRT160n router started acting up. So I swapped it with my old Linksys WRTP54G (Wireless G router), set it up, and guess what? The MRV was so much better. Hardly any lag, no hang ups (with hitting the skip forward or skip back a few times).

I just replaced that router with TP-Link TL-WR1043ND. And the MRV is behaving similar to when I had my WRT160n. I have tweaked wireless settings:

Tried 11bgn mixed with everyting on auto
Tried 11bgn mixed with channels, width and Max TX rate specified.
tried 11bgmixed with everything on auto
tried 11g only with a Max TX rate specified (54 mbps).

So far I haven't gotten the same results with MRV than when I did with my non wireless-N router.

Any ideas on how to get MRV to perform just as (short of installing my old WRTP54G) ?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Which game adapter do you have? How far is the adapter from the router? What else do you have that's wireless on your network?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Honestly you really should switch your system over to DECA and SWiM. The difference is night and day and you don't have to deal with the issues involved with wireless. I tried all types of wireless configurations but nothing worked perfectly. My life it much easier now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you do want to stay with wireless, try third-party firmware on your router if it's out of warranty. I found that there was decreased range with the WRT160n. It's not capable of dual-band, which gives the best performance on 802.11n devices, and out of the box I think it's underpowered. DD-WRT lets you adjust the transmission power and that helped me a lot.


----------



## Directvlover (Aug 27, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Honestly you really should switch your system over to DECA and SWiM. The difference is night and day and you don't have to deal with the issues involved with wireless. I tried all types of wireless configurations but nothing worked perfectly. My life it much easier now.


I agree...ever since DECA, I've not had a single problem. With wireless it was a daily thing where i'd have to reboot something. Just get DECA and be done with it.


----------



## crcucb (Nov 8, 2007)

What do I need for DECA? Would I have to swap out my DVR's?

My wireless adaptor is WET610N-RM. It's on the second floor, my router is on the first floor. Like I said with my WRTP54G router the MRV worked great. I have a hard time beleiving I can't get it to work just as good if not better with a newer wireless-N router. 

These are some singal settings I have in my new router:
Transmit Power: High 
Beacon Interval : 100 
RTS Threshold: 2346
Fragmentation Threshold: 2346 
DTIM Interval: 1
Enable WMM is checked
Enable Short GI is not selectible
Enable AP Isolation is unchecked


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

crcucb said:


> What do I need for DECA? Would I have to swap out my DVR's?
> 
> My wireless adaptor is WET610N-RM. It's on the second floor, my router is on the first floor. Like I said with my WRTP54G router the MRV worked great. I have a hard time beleiving I can't get it to work just as good if not better with a newer wireless-N router.
> 
> ...


Since you are trying to use wireless networking, go into your router (use your browser to connect to its configuration page), and see what the signal level is from/to that device. Then, move either the 610N or your router, or both back and forth to maximize the signal reading you are getting. Try all sorts of different positions of the devices and orientation of their antennas. Going between floors is often harder than longer distances on the same floor.

My main computer systems are in the basement, including my dsl modem. I ran a 25' cable from the basement up to the home theater location, so I could put the wireless N router on the same level, and closer to the devices that use it. I have a WET610N on my HR20-100 and the distance is about 80'. It works OK, but if someone walks down the hall, it will cause the signal to break up.

BTW, I second (or third) the suggestion to look very seriously at DECA if MRV means a lot to you. Wireless is just not good enough in most circumstances, and even wired ethernet was not as good as DECA. If you can afford to take advantage of SWiM/DECA, do so. It only takes a phone call to find out what it would cost..


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

crcucb said:


> What do I need for DECA? Would I have to swap out my DVR's?


Both wireless-G and N were flaky with my network MRV setup. Much happier now with a DECA setup. All HR2x HD-DVR's are DECA compatible.

DECA First Look


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

crcucb said:


> What do I need for DECA? Would I have to swap out my DVR's?


No, you will not need to switch DVR's.

Give DirecTV a call and they will fix you up. Might only cost you about $50 if you talk to them nicely.


----------



## Lanthom (Aug 6, 2008)

mcbeevee said:


> Both wireless-G and N were flaky with my network MRV setup. Much happier now with a DECA setup. All HR2x HD-DVR's are DECA compatible.
> 
> DECA First Look


I made the switch from Wireless-G to DECA and couldn't be happier. With Wireless-G HD just did not happen and SD was good when it worked but that was rare as for some reason the box connected to the wireless router would constantly lose connection and we would have to restart the program.

Now with DECA HD comes through as if it was on the box I'm sitting at. The only issue is about a 10-15 second delay sometimes upon first loading a program.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you do want to stay with wireless, try third-party firmware on your router if it's out of warranty. I found that there was decreased range with the WRT160n. It's not capable of dual-band, which gives the best performance on 802.11n devices, and out of the box I think it's underpowered. DD-WRT lets you adjust the transmission power and that helped me a lot.


The WRT610n is capable of dual bands. Mine is currently broadcasting both bands as we speak/type.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you do want to stay with wireless, try third-party firmware on your router if it's out of warranty. I found that there was decreased range with the *WRT160n*. It's not capable of dual-band, which gives the best performance on 802.11n devices, and out of the box I think it's underpowered. DD-WRT lets you adjust the transmission power and that helped me a lot.





Xsabresx said:


> The WRT610n is capable of dual bands. Mine is currently broadcasting both bands as we speak/type.


Dyslexic?


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Dyslexic?


Either that or reading comprehension has gone in the toilet. :blush:

This is what I get for posting in a thread immediately after posting in one about the 610.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

I also suggest that you go the DECA route. If you call and ask for the Internet Connection Kit you may get lucky and be quoted around $76.00 (depending on taxes) and they will install everything needed to bring the whole home up to current standards. For me it was a new antenna, SWiM connector, three DECA units and a fourth DECA with a Power Inserter. Not bad for $76.00.

As someone posted earlier be nice. Also know in advance what any wiring plan you might need to get a cable or service to your computer.


----------



## crcucb (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you all for the information.

I am trying to go the DECA route. Since I have the "Whole Home Service" already enabled (allowing me to watch content from one HD DVR to the other over my home network), they are having a problem submitting the order. The system doesn't allow them to add a whole home service with the equipment to an account that already has the whole home service.


----------

